# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Medio Ambiente recupera el trasvase del río Ródano. Cañete, insaciable

## NoRegistrado

> El trasvase transfronterizo de agua del río Ródano hasta Cataluña que planteó CiU hace una década vuelve a estar vivo. El Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente ha desempolvado el proyecto que impulsó en 2002 el Gobierno de CiU para asegurar el abastecimiento de agua del área metropolitana de Barcelona. Aquella propuesta, nacida como alternativa al trasvase del Ebro que planteaba el PP, fue desechada cuando el Gobierno tripartito se hizo con el poder de la Generalitat en 2003.
> 
> Ahora, Medio Ambiente admite que se ha efectuado “alguna reunión”. Pero “se trata de un asunto aún en una fase incipiente”, dicen. No es esa la versión del Gobierno catalán. Este martes el consejero catalán de Territorio, Santi Vila, admitió haber visto “dibujos sobre el proyecto” y altos cargos de la Generalitat han hablado de él con interlocutores del ministerio. La idea del Ejecutivo catalán es que el trasvase pueda servir para crear una gran interconexión de agua en toda la cuenca del Mediterráneo, si bien Vila sostuvo este martes que el Gobierno central está estudiando el trasvase como alternativa al conflicto que supone la oposición de Cataluña al Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Ebro, que contempla el trasvase del Ebro y limitar el caudal del tramo final del río a 3.200 hectómetros cúbicos anuales, un hecho que ha vuelto a originar manifestaciones en Tortosa. La Generalitat siempre ha considerado que este caudal pone en riesgo la preservación del delta del Ebro y fomenta la salinización del tramo bajo del río, un fenómeno que ya ha empezado a afectar al agua que abastece a Tortosa y otros municipios.
> 
> Vila admitió haber firmado una carta remitida a Medio Ambiente en favor del proyecto, si bien en la Generalitat hay recelos acerca de la calidad del agua del río Ródano, cuyas orillas soportan una gran densidad de industria pesada. Desde la Generalitat, existe el máximo convencimiento de que el Gobierno francés no pondrá obstáculos al trasvase, ya que se dará valor a un excedente de agua que actualmente se acaba vertiendo al mar. Fuentes de la Generalitat señalan que hay dos empresas implicadas en el análisis de la viabilidad del proyecto, una española y otra gala. Medio Ambiente se negó a confirmar ese extremo. Se desconoce en cuánto se calcula el coste de este proyecto.
> 
> La principal cuestión a decidir es por dónde tendrían que pasar las canalizaciones. Siguen abiertas dos posibilidades. La principal, más barata, es la que se desarrollaría por el interior. La segunda es más cara, pero tiene una ventaja. Su construcción podría ser más rápida al eludir los procesos de expropiación. En 2008, una empresa de Ciudad Real, Alba-Montecristo-UE, elaboró un trabajo en el que estimaba que construir un canal marino podría estar listo en ocho meses.


http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...35_763655.html

Madre mía, disparate tras disparate. Mi admirado Excelentísimo Señor Ministro Don Miguel Arias Cañete, una vez más insaciable. Se come el Tajo, va a por el Ebro y luego a por el Ródano. ¿Donde estará el final?

Qué nos quedará por ver aún con éste buen señor...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (06-dic-2013)

----------


## faeton

Lo que es un disparate, es que teniendo el Ebro agua de sobra, para abastecimiento humano o incluso desaladoras, tengamos que pagar por el agua a Francia de un potencial trasvase del Ródano.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es un disparate, cierto, pero es que lo quieren todo, absolutamente todo. Nada es suficiente.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cuando me ha llegado la noticia, pensé que era la misma que abrió el hilo copiada.

Pero está publicada con fecha de ayer, la pongo aquí para distinguir las dos. Ahora dan cifras y todo:




> •Desde el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente confirman a Hispanidad que se está estudiando de nuevo el proyecto para traer agua desde este río francés y que ya ha habido algunos encuentros.  
> •Pero que el tema está todavía en una fase muy incipiente. 
> •*Solo hasta Cataluña el trasvase por tierra costaría unos 1.200 millones de euros, mientras que, si se hiciera por mar, rondaría los 800 millones de euros*. *Y ojo, el proyecto teórico del ministro Cañete está pensado para llegar hasta Murcia.
> *•Todo ello por la incapacidad de los españoles para llegar a un acuerdo sobre trasvases intercuencas, especialmente a partir de agua del Ebro.
> 
> 
> Poner en marcha proyectos puede ser un buen signo de la recuperación económica, pero también recuperar los que hasta ahora estaban guardados en un cajón. Tal es el caso del trasvase transfronterizo del río Ródano para traer el agua de este rio francés (en la imagen) a Cataluña e incluso llevarla hasta Alicante y Murcia, las provincias que más acusan la falta de agua. 
> Fuentes del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente han confirmado a Hispanidad que se está estudiando de nuevo este proyecto y que “ya ha habido algunos encuentros”, pero también nos señalan que “está todavía en una fase muy incipiente”. 
> 
> ...


http://www.hispanidad.com/Confidenci...10-160969.html

Yo no digo nada...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

